# Fishing Fads



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, let's be honest... Like everything in life we see things come and go. Fishing is no different with fads, popular lures, shows, and places.

Let's hear some things that have come and gone over the years. I'll start it off with a couple...

Banjo Minnows
Those sweet full brimmed lure hats (I think they sell them in styrofoam now)


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Pink columbias. :slimer: :an6:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Trucker hats and converse "wading shoes"

Banjo minnows still catch fish and they sell em! I have several sets and a bunch of torn up ones.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Saltwater fishing itself is a fad. Give it a couple years and the majority of the kooks burning up the bays will be getting rid of their boats and off terrorizing some other new hobby. Atleast I hope anyways!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Banjo Minnows work...caught a ton of bass and trout with them.

Spark Plug lures

Those huge round orange things that held live bait, rods and an ice chest...Wade Buddy? Can't remember the name.

TH


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

This really works


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

jampen said:


> This really works


Lmao, I was a kid I actually made some like this ^!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Banjo minnows due realy work


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

light-n-strike,,,but the top water DID catch lots of bass,,,but kinda expensive, like 40 bucks for 5 lures


----------



## spec_u-late (May 29, 2012)

X3 on the banjo minnows


----------



## Rangerbobtx (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fishing fads*

This is a current fad that has me totally baffled: $3000+ sound systems in fishing boats. I always thought fishing was a sport of stealth. Now I am forced to listen to unwanted rock music while trying to enjoy the solitude, go figure.

I guess my age is catching up to me.

Steve


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Remember the "Bead Baits"? Back in the late 80's I worked at Academy and those things would fly off the shelf after the Chronicle reports!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rangerbobtx said:


> This is a current fad that has me totally baffled: $3000+ sound systems in fishing boats. I always thought fishing was a sport of stealth. Now I am forced to listen to unwanted rock music while trying to enjoy the solitude, go figure.
> 
> I guess my age is catching up to me.
> 
> Steve


agree. sitting on the dock, guys putter down the canal blaring their latest favorites so loud that the entire neighborhood can clearly hear it with them.

i enjoy the peace and quite while out in the boat, or may play some soft music on the dock having a cocktail. but whatever makes one happy...except when it affects others.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Tri-hulls with glitter in the gel-coat. Seems when I was a kid, 1/2 the boats on the water were tri-hulls. Still see some glitter on the bass boats, but that is about it.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

I am one of the guys with a big stereo system! It is awesome for trolling white bass or hybrids and when your just taking the kids for a ride. Try to very respectful of people around because I also enjoy the peace that does not seem to exist in any other part of life.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chickenboys


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Haynie Boats


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Tower boats 
Fishing ninjas
All fishermen on one boat wearing matching shirts.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

The Powerpak Minnows from the early/mid 90's.... When you cast, it pulls the string and the tail vibrates on the surface. I caught some good fish on these things!


----------



## itemsports (Apr 17, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Chickenboys


How dare you? Of the countless soft plastics we all have to choose from Chickenboys are the greatest ever!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Working at a boat dealership that sell bass boats I can tell you the poly flake is a fad that is coming to an end and a lot of boats are going to gel coat. The best fad that I am happy to see go is Motorguide trolling motors.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Remember the "Bead Baits"


I had forgotten about those. I bought a bunch of them for Christmas Tree ornaments. LOL!

TH


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

From my gramps generation...forgot what they call'm but it was a standard "hat" while fishing the matty surf. Styrofoam hat with all the plugs needed attached to the hat. I can still see him fishing in the first gut, hat full of plugs, stringer and chewing a big unlit cigar plugging away. Miss you PoPo!


----------



## crabtrap (Apr 24, 2005)

Oval fishing line


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

My dads boat was full of Mitchell reels. Do they still make those?

Two thinks that will never go away is : Zebco spin cast reels and Dead shrimp! LOL


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> Working at a boat dealership that sell bass boats I can tell you the poly flake is a fad that is coming to an end and a lot of boats are going to gel coat. *The best fad that I am happy to see go is Motorguide trolling motors*.


why?


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

The flying lure.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

goodwood said:


> why?


Minn Kota makes a superior product...

Cody C


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Motorguide varimax sucked

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

glitter on boats is not going anywhere in the bassboat market and i think it looks pretty **** good myself!


----------



## rrichar1 (May 18, 2005)

Black Salty's (or Salties) live bait. Little guys would die quick in saltwater.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

wal mart flw redfish tour...


----------



## Poormans Boatright (Nov 30, 2010)

*fads*

The Pocket Fisherman. It was a folding fishing gadget made by Ron Popeil the same guy that makes the Ronco oven. I still have one for nostalgia.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Touts and spoons. I still use them though,..


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

JFolm said:


> Touts and spoons. I still use them though,..


those are staples, not fads... they aint going anywhere.

baits with tallywackers and what not hanging off of them are the new fad apparently. even reputable tackle companies consisting of quality good ole fisherman are following suit of internet salesmen lure companies. such a shame to see them go that route. give me a plain ole hunk of plastic... i dont wanna pay for bells, whistles, sparkly eyes, squirmy legs, and all that other sheet that catches fisherman.


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

*Fads*



9121SS said:


> My dads boat was full of Mitchell reels. Do they still make those?
> 
> Two thinks that will never go away is : Zebco spin cast reels and Dead shrimp! LOL


x2 the Dead Shrimp is never gonna go anywhere. I don't think, I still see some people still fishing with that stinky ****, too each own....

Zebco 808s, 202s, and the 404s. I caught my first trout on a zebco 404.

Thank you dad for the memories....LOVE U!!!!


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

Alabama Rig?


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Helicopter Lure


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hopefully saltwater fishing is a fad. Way too many people on the water these days. Hope these guys find a new hobby. Ive seen it happen a lot. Guy at work showing off fish pics from his weekend pics of his boat ect... other guys looking decide they need a boat and to go fishing. Go back to the golf course or anywhere else find a new hobby.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

ttufish said:


> Alabama Rig?


Striper fisherman have been using these longer than I have been on this great planet. It just came became more mainstream after the lure banged out some huge wins on the FLW tour. Now that folks are really getting it dialed in and putting some monster fish in the boat, I don't think it's going anywhere.

That being said, I don't like it. I've used it and caught fish with it (fresh and saltwater) but didn't particularly enjoy it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Cody C said:


> Minn Kota makes a superior product...
> 
> Cody C


Pretty happy with my Great White. Tons of power. Awesome warranty.

IMO for the tiller style it's a toss up. MK is also more expensive. They have the edge with the iPilot however.


----------



## TAfishing (Apr 21, 2008)

Alright I am ready to start a fight with this one. COSTA SUNGLASSES. Everyone and their mom has them.

I am a Maui Jim fan myself.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

TAfishing said:


> Alright I am ready to start a fight with this one. COSTA SUNGLASSES. Everyone and their mom has them.
> 
> I am a Maui Jim fan myself.


LOL Been waiting for that one to come up. I own both and like them both....Just my 2cents.


----------



## JohnnyWalkerRed (May 3, 2007)

Corky's


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Brian Castille said:


> Helicopter Lure


How could I forget those. The worst case of line twist I've ever had or even witnessed. Terrible lures.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

Around 8 years old my uncle cracked me in the back of the head with a 3/8 oz jig head. A few years later Dad and I were in a mess of birds with him and dangit if he didn't do it again. When I'm at Academy shopping for jig heads and I see the packages of 3/8 it sure makes me wish that fad would go away.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

I am pretty sure we'll be looking back some day at all the fishermen with their wade fishing camoflauge and laugh that people actually thought the fish had more difficulty seeing them because of it.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

worm bars
broken backs
Jumping Minnows

neoprenes were so much better than regular waders

fenwick brown cows

LCIs

Remember when "bone" mean you spent a couple of hours with finger nail polish remover?


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

Columbia, magellan, and all the other so called fishing shirts. Its funny to see everyone at the ramp and on the bay looking like easter baskets. I wish that would go away.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

lure said:


> Columbia, magellan, and all the other so called fishing shirts. Its funny to see everyone at the ramp and on the bay looking like easter baskets. I wish that would go away.


I have a bunch of fishing shirts that I use to wear all the time and now I just wear a nice t shirt because I can clean my sunglasses if they get fish slim or salt spray on them.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

TAfishing said:


> Alright I am ready to start a fight with this one. COSTA SUNGLASSES. Everyone and their mom has them.
> 
> I am a Maui Jim fan myself.


Costa's can't be a fad when they make a superior pair of sunglasses. Sorry but when another company can build a pair of sunglasses that will hold up to what abuse I put mine through then I will switch. The only time my sunglasses are not on me is when I am sleeping at night.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I like the so called Feech shirts from Colombia and other Companies. Magellan's material does not work with me .. The real thin ones that breathe and protect from the sun cancer. Cotton does not cut it for me on the extremes Hot\cold. 

I like the Easter Basket Comment.. I wear white to attract the least amount of sun which will never fade , just gets dirty quicker. Wearing bright Easter colors may save your life when wading.. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

How about the Greek Feeching Hat. Yes I do have one..lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

laguna rods


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think people are missng the point of what a fad is. A fad such as fishing shirts that look lke Nascar jerseys.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

Here's one for ya


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

Fly fishing..


----------



## RACK EM UP 31 (Jan 9, 2010)

aekdb... i like fly fishing.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

Gilbert


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

lol :slimer:



backwater said:


> *Gilbert*


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> Haynie Boats


X2 , especially black


----------



## Cork & Jig (Jan 5, 2010)

whalerguy28 said:


> Saltwater fishing itself is a fad. Give it a couple years and the majority of the kooks burning up the bays will be getting rid of their boats and off terrorizing some other new hobby. Atleast I hope anyways!!!


Wishful thinking..

I've been waiting 25 years for it to happen. I can still remember watching the first idiot burning the flats in their brand new tunneled Redfin. All I could think was what is this idiot doing driving through the "fishing" water.


----------



## Mako1970 (Jul 7, 2011)

Pistol Grip baitcasting rods.


----------



## scumLORD (Aug 25, 2011)

chicken boys.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Just Keep 5


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Just Keep 5


X2


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Smackdaddy53;4520735
Banjo minnows still catch fish and they sell em! I have several sets and a bunch of torn up ones.
[URL said:


> http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy[/URL]


x2.. in fact they are gaining ground.

Now,... the helocopter lure... that may be a different story...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Bead baits I can't find a link but they were the thang in the 80'S.I had one just to add bling yea bubba said bling to my tackle box.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

patwilson said:


> Remember the "Bead Baits"? Back in the late 80's I worked at Academy and those things would fly off the shelf after the Chronicle reports!


I didn't know what you were talking about and I was at Winnie trade days yesterday and I found this.










This has to be it, right?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

JFolm said:


> I didn't know what you were talking about and I was at Winnie trade days yesterday and I found this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep that's it made my tackle box look like it had bling I never caught nothing with it.Good eye Jfolm.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm debating on catching a fish with it just because. Thought about keeping it new also because I'm wierd like that.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

2cool and the potlickers that come along withem


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

them bright color shirts save my *** wadin early n the mornin and havin dillickers not payin attention burnin down the shoreline wondering if they are going to have croaker at the baitcamp!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

big3slayer said:


> 2cool and the potlickers that come along withem


Are you one of them?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

jumped in the water early mornin immediately started catchin trout! released 12 fish over 25, got my limit and left them biting squid and sparkplugs was my bait of choice


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Coordinates?


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

lol south shore line of westbaygtown mud shell bottom 2.5ft to a drop off of 6ft


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

whats a corky


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Segmented lures.


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

I would have to agree on the pastel fishing shirts even though a bright orange shirt saved my ***** when a tower boat came around a corner one time. The guy apologized and said if I wasn't wearing that shirt he would have nailed me, but it was only one time!!

Thats why I buy the hunter green, white or dark blue shirts now... ...or just wear my regular long sleev shirts cause I can always roll them sleeves up!


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> The Powerpak Minnows from the early/mid 90's.... When you cast, it pulls the string and the tail vibrates on the surface. I caught some good fish on these things!


Aquarena springs at nite/ after the bars closed/early 90's/ big fish/ good times...


----------



## Camcopelin (Dec 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> yep that's it made my tackle box look like it had bling I never caught nothing with it.Good eye Jfolm.


Use it as a key chain......bet no one will snatch it!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

High top sneakers, no shirt, blue jeans & a dab of zinc oxide on your nose. And of course a plug & shortty "RED". One back up lure a silver# 4 Tony ARSE eater. Your set for a wade behind rooster collins. O almost forgot the orange bucktail on your tony. Killer bait. No size limit & all you can haul. Stack em like cord wood.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Bingo bait under a popping cork.


----------



## Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

*Rant*

The brown & olive Columbia/Magellan shirts and hats!

The only thing that can't see you in those colors is other humans. Oddly, the guys all decked out in those colors are the same ones who complain about "burn boats" nearly running them down while wading neck deep 500 yds off the shoreline at 6:30 am with just their head above water.

And cotton is ok in a boat but not for a wade fisherman!


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

patwilson said:


> Remember the "Bead Baits"? Back in the late 80's I worked at Academy and those things would fly off the shelf after the Chronicle reports!


yes remember them well i think a guy in La Porte made them


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those rods that the line went inside by the reel and came out the tip...i always wanted one when i was young...never stuck i guess

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

strawberry kelly wiggler (just got rid of about 150 of them I somehow acquired), and flounder pounders (to an extent)


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*fads*

raised consoles,casting platforms,tower boats and shoreline burning.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

aero said:


> raised consoles,casting platforms,tower boats and shoreline burning.


Maybe the last one.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

stupid fishscout sig's on post


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

castaway300 said:


> Aquarena springs at nite/ after the bars closed/early 90's/ big fish/ good times...


I thought those lures were cool. Didn't they make a frog too?


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

Gilbert said:


> stupid fishscout sig's on post


lmao...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Gilbert said:


> stupid fishscout sig's on post


LMAO! Worse than a bunch of school girls crying all the time! Kiss my white ***!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Snapper Fishing


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

lure said:


> Columbia, magellan, and all the other so called fishing shirts. Its funny to see everyone at the ramp and on the bay looking like easter baskets. I wish that would go away.


X2! then over there is a guide that fishes everyday in a worn out t shirt that is 100 times cooler than those shirts are anyway.....


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got your back smack! but then again, if there weren't a few women on here to complain, would we really enjoy reading these threads as much?

and a second vote for raised consoles... pay for a shallow boat, then make it as heavy as possible.....


----------

